

New site for Firefox OS - wafflespeanut
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/87597/firefox-os?referrer=d-HE1YD5_ir5_AWZ3qFQNQ2

======
wafflespeanut
I haven't seen a Q&A site for users & enthusiasts of Firefox OS. So, I've
proposed a new site for Firefox OS devices at Area51 Stack Exchange.
Interested users are welcome :)

